# Magura Boltron Inverted Fork any good?



## TheBossOfBread (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm looking into a swap with a ragley bluepig and it's got a magura boltron fork. It looks to be a 150. So i am asking does it have good performance and is it reliable (my biggest concern).

thanks guys


----------

